# how to tell your girlfriend you play tabletop wargames



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

:fool: This is what you get for being interested and in my case addicted to this Bull$hit
its great fun but it makes the dating scene pratically impossible.

Rule number 1 
never tell her right away especally at still not out of collage age as your possible relationship will turn into a smile and walk away meeting or as i call it THANK YOU COME AGAIN

Rule number 2 
dont let her find out on her own cause she will say some thing like wha the He!! is this $hit doing in my closet and then either try and explaing while shes mad or you gotta sell it right away

Rule number 3
dont wait too long or she will think you dont trust her and possibly your relationship wont go any where as you cant connect with each other as your keeping secrets 

Rule number 4 
dont make a big deal out of it if she is really some one that you want to spend a long time with she will proabably be fine with it or else it will be really awkward NO MOOD LIGHTING

Rule number 5 
dont push her into trying it if she interested thats great if not leave it alone absolutly every one you know doesnt have to play warhammer 

My expirience
when i told her about it at first she didnt get it theni showed them to her and she looked a bit like this :shok: then after a few seconds :laugh: i admited i made it seem real serous so we had a good laugh about it and she didnt mind as long as i dont go every day and i got lucky as she is serously considering a dark eldar army 

cheers swappa


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

dark eldar..............kinky


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow i broke so many of those rules. 
i met my GF online and explained several of my hobbies, including sending her seom pictures of pro painted minis. That was like the 3rd time we chatted. The first time we met up i stayed at her house for a week (sounds bad until you realise she's dutch so a little difficult to travel back and forth from the uk to the netherlands) during that period we went to 2 dutch indi hobby stores and she picked up her first chaos marines. She now has a few squads of csm and a massive collection of nids. 

Guess i was lucky, we now live together and are looking at getting married in the next couple of years.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

I just told her "I play with little man dollies" I'm a straight-forward (read blunt) sort of person.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

ItsPug so far has the best reply.

I just don't mention it, like I don't mention my cocaine addiction.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I told my wife (when we were dating) that I made war with little plastic space men that I spent countless hours painting when we were having a discussion about embarrassing things.

She thought I was kidding. I wasn't.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I got into it while dating my girlfriend so I told her right away to see if she was okay with it, she is, and I hope one day she will get into it too.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

You missed Rule no 6:

Don't mention that your space marines talk to you, and make sure she is out of the room when you pray to the machine spirit whilst using the toaster. Wait at least 2 weeks into the relationship before mentioning that you intend to raise your children as devout worshippers of the god emperor, and that you have declared her family excommunicatus because her mother's disgusting face is clear evidence that she is part of a genestealer cult.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Varakir said:


> You missed Rule no 6:
> 
> Don't mention that your space marines talk to you, and make sure she is out of the room when you pray to the machine spirit whilst using the toaster. Wait at least 2 weeks into the relationship before mentioning that you intend to raise your children as devout worshippers of the god emperor, and that you have declared her family excommunicatus because her mother's disgusting face is clear evidence that she is part of a genestealer cult.


That Varakir is pure gold 

You'll be safe as long as she doesn't see you disecting the neighbours cat to 'see how what makes the Xeno tick'


----------



## Erich (Sep 1, 2008)

I met my wife at a Sci-Fi con. So the minis were no big deal.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Varakir said:


> You missed Rule no 6:
> 
> Don't mention that your space marines talk to you, and make sure she is out of the room when you pray to the machine spirit whilst using the toaster. Wait at least 2 weeks into the relationship before mentioning that you intend to raise your children as devout worshippers of the god emperor, and that you have declared her family excommunicatus because her mother's disgusting face is clear evidence that she is part of a genestealer cult.



HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

On a related note my missus is dead against calling our firstborn Callidus if it's a girl and Adrian if it's a boy....she has a 50/50 chance of not getting a gamernamed child...that seemed fair to me. I even pointed out that Callidus translated directly to "Skilled one" but she's not biting. 
The boys say she's being unreasonable.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA!!! I had a great laugh reading through this so far. I'm a gamer girl by nature, so when Drannith started to pester me about getting started into WH40K, I looked through the miniatures and such. I used to game for a couple of months when we got started and now I'm much more into the painting/modeling portion of the hobby. Though I've been itching for a game...minus the fact that the garages is 1000degrees.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Sigh. I didn't know there were rules.  I know I've scared a few women off already. (Never mind mentioning that I spend time on a forum called Heresy.  )


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

There's only really one rule that's needed. Be confident. Any woman worth her salt won't make fun of your hobby as long as you're confident about your love of it. If you start hiding things away, and she discovers it like it's a skeleton in your closet, of course she'll think it's bad, same as if you act like it's something to be ashamed of. If you man up, say it, and damn all the consequences, you've already got a filter in place for the bitches who would judge you for your hobby. Be proud of it.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Masked jackal has the jest of it. Ive brought women home to my display of Models EVERYWHERE on every flat surface, and if they ask what they are, I say, they are my hobby, my art, and a cool game that allows me to be social while sober(ish)


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> On a related note my missus is dead against calling our firstborn Callidus if it's a girl and Adrian if it's a boy....she has a 50/50 chance of not getting a gamernamed child...that seemed fair to me. I even pointed out that Callidus translated directly to "Skilled one" but she's not biting.
> The boys say she's being unreasonable.


I agree, that's a lovely name. You can shorten it to Callie as well.

My daughter is named after an assassin, so I wholeheartedly support your decision :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

My son is named after a F1 racing driver. We all have our quirks.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Man: "Oh by the way, I collect Warhammer mini's"

Woman: "Lol nerd"

Man: "It is a hobby of kings, you stupid wench!"

Woman: "Don't make me slap you silly son"

Man: "It's okay, look, I made a model of you so we can kiss and make up"

Woman: "I'm not sure if that's cool or creepy"

Man: "It has 7 Strength"

Woman: "Get away from me"

Man: "BUT I MADE APOCALYPSE RULES AND EVERYTHING"

Woman: "Please leave me alone"

Man: "WHY WON'T YOU LOVE ME?"

Woman: "I'm calling the police"

Man: "THEY CAN'T HELP YOU NOW. HUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUEHUE."


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

when i told my gf i play 40k, she told me she played whfb.

we havent spoken since.

tho in all srs, if a girl leaves you because you get out of the house and play a game with others, she obv. isnt the greatest catch...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so jealous. At least you guys have had that experience, me never had a GF in my life and at 45 it's too late for me.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

my girlfriend knew about it from the start, she laughs at me... alot, but i guess my other attributes make up for it so its ok :grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmm, having my own place you have to reveal this secret at some point before you get the ladies back to yours... 
My latest lady friend actually likes the painting side of it and wants me to paint her a "hot lady elf with big boobies on a dragon with a sword"...


----------



## Inquisitor_Win (Jun 9, 2010)

I was lucky I was already married when I started playing 40K. When my best friend pointed me thowards the Sisters of Battle; and I spent my first $200 in one sitting; it was just a matter of maning up and telling my wife "It's all his fault", while pointing in the general direction of my friend. [Worked like a charm]

Granted, she already knew I collected lego, robots and watched anime and all that stuff; so for her this was just another one of my oddities.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I carry my minis in/out of school twice a week, so (until the end of this year) practically any guy I might go out with likely has already asked "What's in the box?". Only thing is, if we did date I'd have to reveal it's not really a bomb.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Confidance is the bigest issue here (as with everything) 
If your embarssed about your hobby then they will think its something to be embarssed about.
Hell, I am a nerd and if the girls aren't into the same sort of thing then its never going to be more then a quicky......


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

ItsPug said:


> I just told her "I play with little man dollies" I'm a straight-forward (read blunt) sort of person.


I sooooo want that to be true, as that's awesome lol.



Boc said:


> I told my wife (when we were dating) that I made war with little plastic space men that I spent countless hours painting when we were having a discussion about embarrassing things.
> 
> She thought I was kidding. I wasn't.


Lol. Enough said.



Erich said:


> I met my wife at a Sci-Fi con. So the minis were no big deal.


Dressed as Princess Leia? If so your a very lucky man.



shaantitus said:


> My son is named after a F1 racing driver. We all have our quirks.


If his name is Michael Schumacher then your my new hero ... after Michael Schumacher.



the-ad-man said:


> when i told my gf i play 40k, she told me she played whfb.
> 
> we havent spoken since.


At least someone has their priorities straight ... WHFB ... (shudder).


As long as your not creepy and really nerdy and just announce it in a casual yet manly way you'll be fine.

However ...

Don't cover your bookshelves, bedside tables, and anywhere else in your bedroom with Chaos Daemons and Chaos Astartes, and then when you finally get her back to your bedroom announce 'These are my reinforcements for the Storming of your Cadian Gate!'.

They don't like that. Not that I would know. Honest. :dunno:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> At least someone has their priorities straight ... WHFB ... (shudder).


haha i was kidding 

last gf, she found out because my desk is littered with 40k and paints she said 'heh, my little brother used to do this'
to which i replied: 'used to? aw, he went and grew up, diddnt he?'

we lol'd and went into town.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> haha i was kidding
> 
> last gf, she found out because my desk is littered with 40k and paints she said 'heh, my little brother used to do this'
> to which i replied: 'used to? aw, he went and grew up, diddnt he?'
> ...


every GF I have had has always liked the fact I was artistic with thes things as if they were more like statues. the fact I go out and play with them comes up after all the questions about them pop up usually but has never prevented me from getting laid.

My advice to guys: bring the woman home, and dont hide your hobbies, if she does not appreciate it, bang her, then dont call her back after she leaves lmao.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Wait, we have rules for this? I'd just throw it out there casually when on the subject of hobbies- not that it matters, since my girlfriend has even bought several 40k figures for me without me ever asking.


----------



## saltinerunner45 (Feb 25, 2011)

lol i must admit that when i started my life took a dip on the social charts, and my gf asked where i was all day. i told her that i had started "wargaming" (sounds manly  ). of corse she asked what it was. 
"o you have 'models' and move them around, attack things, shoot things. its basically like advanced chess"
"o... ok..... can i see them"
i was lucky, she still loves me...... mostly  lol


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I was painting and my GF asked me what I was doing.

"Uhh....painting....?"
"painting what?"
"*sigh* Hold up Draigo model."
"Thats mad!"
"...wait what?"

Best day of my life.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Great thread! Rules are made to be broken by manly men. If they can't hang, tough. I still play with trains, too. What about it? My manly hobbies complement wargaming nicely, thank you very much.

I already knew my now-wife before we actually started dating. She did make me sell all my first minis. Trains or minis. We were too poor in college for both. But she made up for it and has bought me lots of gaming stuffsince. And now she has the start of her very own Wood Elf army.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Downplay the nerdy gaming and dice rolling aspects, and play up the artistic and creative side. She's more likely to respond positively to "You mix paints and do lots of really detailed color schemes and brushstrokes, and you get to flex your creativity and artistic side." than "Well, you put these little guys on a table and they can move six inches, and you roll dice to see if they hit each other."

If you tell them how artistic and creative you are, it shows you have a soft and imaginative side. If you tell them how geeky you are, they'll look at the hobby as just another useless guy thing. Usually. Bring them into the hobby at their own pace, let them see the painting first and the more interested they get you can start letting them read the codices, which are mostly stories and fluff, and then you can bring her into the actual gaming fold once she's familiar with the lore and the more artistic side of it all. You'd be surprised how many women have a nerdy side deep down that just needs the right conditions to coax out.


----------



## acheron187 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just tell whenever I go out with a girl I mention it in my interests, if she doesn't like it then tough cause its what I like doing. If she has a problem she just go somewhere else, cause that's me and I won't change just cause a girl doesn't like my hobby.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

The problem with that is that a relationship is a two way street. you cant just throw something at her and say "Accept or leave, I dont care."

Thats callous and women wont take it. I'm not saying change based on what she wants, but there are gentler ways of explaining your hobby than "Yeah I paint plastic spacemen, you got a problem with it?"


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> The problem with that is that a relationship is a two way street. you cant just throw something at her and say "Accept or leave, I dont care."
> 
> Thats callous and women wont take it. I'm not saying change based on what she wants, but there are gentler ways of explaining your hobby than "Yeah I paint plastic spacemen, you got a problem with it?"


Some of these responses have been giving this a bad rep, but it really is best to just say that yes, you do do these things, without trying to do some dickwaddery to make it sound better. I'm not saying to take such a confrontational approach, just tell them it's your hobby, and if they make fun of it, well, I know I wouldn't want to be in a relationship with someone who would make fun of someone for such a stupid reason.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

If someone is going to make fun of you over something they are going to do it regardless of anything. But theres a way to make a cautious person take a step forward, and a way to make them step back. Putting your significant other off of something by being a dick is not preferable to an explanation or finding a way she herself might enjoy the hobby. If she (Or he) cares about you they will accept it no matter what, but instead of leaving it as a matter only you indulge in, why not try to bring your significant other into the fold with you at the same time?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

i dunno about you guys but in my relationship we make fun of each other all the time, she laughs at all the nerdy things i do and i laugh at lots of stuff of hers, its just having fun, i know she would prefer i didnt spend so much money on little plastic men but i also know she would never make me stop, just like how i cant stop her buying so many shoes :angry:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

The Gunslinger: I agree, that's exactly how my relationship is. I guess if you've met the right person, you won't be worrying about telling them about your little dudesmen!  you just know she isn't gonna dump you for it.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> i dunno about you guys but in my relationship we make fun of each other all the time, she laughs at all the nerdy things i do and i laugh at lots of stuff of hers, its just having fun, i know she would prefer i didnt spend so much money on little plastic men but i also know she would never make me stop, just like how i cant stop her buying so many shoes :angry:


Couldn't have put it better myself.

My wife takes the piss out of my hobby, but I know she's winding me up. She still buys me models and comes to watch me paint.

I mock her for watching soaps, but occasionally i'll watch them with her. Then she'll ask me to go and do some painting because i'm taking the piss*


*Sometimes i'm just asking what the hell is going on in these crazy shows, but she's so used to the sarcasm she assumes i'm having a go


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> I guess if you've met the right person, you won't be worrying about telling them about your little dudesmen!  you just know she isn't gonna dump you for it.


Wait...we're talking about warhammer right? cause for a moment there i got reminded of a completely different situation.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

my wife got me back into the game as i was spending to much money on the beer with the lads lol what a mistake she says now lol.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Wait...we're talking about warhammer right? cause for a moment there i got reminded of a completely different situation.


I meant the plastic dudesmen, not the other dudesmen... :grin:


----------



## hells (Mar 11, 2011)

loled at the firt few pages, though in all honesty most chicks i know dont have a problem with the game whats so ever. some of the guys gf's come down to the club to watch once in a while. my housemate and old housemate both chicks thought it was cool cause i painted them. i even give my current housemate a run down on how my games went for the weekend although its rather tame comedy version like

"some space robots told my nuns to go make them sammichs so they raged and rofl stomped them" = i beat necrons
"my saint killed half his army before getting shot in the face by a pistol and dying" = my living saint died to the first round of shooting and failed her leadership tet X3

she even has a faair idea on the story on my army, mostly that they are the fighting force of the church ect (she asked before getting a story", im also getting her into anime now X3

also 2 of her friends that club with us, well they came round one night early i forgot they were coming out with us so i had paints, half painted minis and shit on one of the tables in the living room as i showered heard them come in and thought fk hope they dont see them D: they did and mentioned it when we were talking bout reading books, seemed to know what it was and seemed pretty cool with it.

but im lucky probably :3 but considering before i end up in the dating scene most girls have hanged with me added me on fb and yep i do have some pics of my battle sisters on there cause not, i have a few friends who live in diff towns who like to see the pics and i cbf emailing people all the time when i can annoy everyone at once


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> If someone is going to make fun of you over something they are going to do it regardless of anything. But theres a way to make a cautious person take a step forward, and a way to make them step back. Putting your significant other off of something by being a dick is not preferable to an explanation or finding a way she herself might enjoy the hobby. If she (Or he) cares about you they will accept it no matter what, but instead of leaving it as a matter only you indulge in, why not try to bring your significant other into the fold with you at the same time?


And, clearly, you're not reading my post. Go back, read it, and then type up a new reply. I'm not suggesting that you be a dick about it, I'm just saying that you shouldn't hide it and act like it's something to be ashamed of. There's nothing that will make them think it's terrible faster than that.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

I know its wrong, but early on in relationships I've had I do make a slight, maybe best-actor award-winning effort to cover up my hobby activities in shroud of "Social cool".

Usually I just bombard her with general cool tones about stuff but drop mild hints at them. 

"Yeah I'm planning the next stage of my sleeve tattoo. I really like sci-fi themes. You know, space wars, robots, aliens and green monsters that kinda stuff." 

"Yeah, just playing around on guitar at home looking at some artists work online (looking at heresy project logs and how-to-paint videos). I do enjoy being artistic, like painting and stuff." 

"Not doing much tonight, just chilling with the guys being creative, messing about, telling stories etc, the usual! (reality: playing tabletop rpgs ala D&D and Dark Heresy)"

Anyway inevitably she wants to meet my friends. If she survives them, then I begin gently unleashing the nerdiness bit by bit. I find as long as you reveal your wacky habits slowly and surely, she can mentally process them.

I usually start with something light - like maybe let her catch me watching "Star Wars" or looking at an MMORPG website. Then comes the game collection, eventually comics come out, then the RPG books. Then 40k....etc etc... Until eventually I'm dressed in full-plate, spit roasting a boar on my BBQ whilst speaking in Ye Olde English... but then again my sex life is none of your business. :laugh:


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

wow first time reading something that makes me laugh and feel bad at the same time with almost every post. lucky people :threaten: *shake fits in a blind jealous rage*

sigh one day, one day.


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

It was actually my girlfriend's idea to restart 40k - she stumbled upon my models in my room that I hadn't touched in years since half-way through high school. Now, three years into our relationship, I have expanded by Chaos army considerable and now she even has her own Space Wolves army. I probably wouldn't be playing otherwise.

I agree with what some people had said on this forum - don't hide your hobby just because you think your significant other will think differently of you. Stick up for your hobbies. Everyone has got one. Confidence will be your best ally.

I also disagree with the manner some of you have taken. Taking the "my way or the highway" approach never works with anyone, let alone relationships. Would I bring it up on the first date? No. But once she knows you, then full speed ahead.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

holy $hit a lot losers comented on this nah im kiding but damn thats a lot of comments i made this beacause i was bored hoenestly if your girlfriends got a problem with you pushing around plastic men making explosions noises who gives a $hit and if she does shes not worth it and my GF just pickd up a dark eldar battleforce and has decided on a witch heavy army w00t SEXY


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

My wife and I were together when I got into 40k but she already knew I was a twelve year old trapped in a thirty two year olds body. She told me how I was odd because I act like a kid when I can but, act like an adult when I need to. I really feel bad for those type of people that have the mentality that if you play war games ( 40k, WFB, Flames of War, Etc.) that you are immature and childish. Pisses me off really, cause if you go to a bar you will see people acting childish and immature when they drink ... yet somehow this is socially fucking acceptable?!? And what we do harms not a single soul, ( I have yet to hear of anyone that has gone to jail over putting together little army men) however drinking and driving has killed people.

There is no right answer of how to tell someone that you are interested in that you play a hopped up version of chess and then show them your space marine army. Most women that are close-minded are going to shut down right then. Just keep plugging away if they walk away, because they were not the right one for you. Do not change yourself for the betterment of what others will think of you. Change only if YOU want to ... as long as you are not hurting anyone else.


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

now that is a responce right there OIIIIIO real way to talk a guy can get drunk and hit his GF but the moment he glues plastic army men together its over hilarious

I had a GF a while back when i lived up in washinton and id chatch fish gut em and go hunting with a couple of buddys of mine dont go hunting to often. But any way she was a vegetarian too made me eat all this tofo, soy crap but she was fine with me outdorsing, and she was pretty well grown up and didnt like real outdorsy things with me but she couldnt handle me playing warhammer. It creeped her out as she put it it not why we broke up, but whenever i started painting or modeling shed go home it was fine with me it was quieter when she left but she wouldnt let it go.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

So she was ok with you killing little furry animals but she couldnt stand you painting plastic soldiers... wow
i had a good one today, sat reading the new vampire counts army book whilst she was watching tv and she turns to me and goes, why cant you paint nice things? like gnomes, why always the evil things like skeletons and those awfull daemons?
made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

My GF forfeited the right to laugh at my hobbies when she started playing WoW. :grin:


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Her: What are you doing?
Me: Painting plastic space men.
Her: Nerd.

30 minutes later.

Me: What are you reading?
Her: Twilight.
Me: Nerd.

and not a single fuck was given.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Me: You know your mild Starwars craze? And how you were planning to go to Comicon as Yoda?
Gf: Yeah?
Me: That waives your right to mock my nerdy hobbies. I paint little green army men.
Gf: Ok. Sounds fair.

Pretty much the same as above.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Lol she already knew. we Both love Boardgames so there never will be a problem as long as she doesnt think i give her less attention then my Mini's xD

as long as she plays MTG (Magic the gathering) she has no right to make fun of my hobby  tho she never did anyways xD


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

if shes worth dating as long as you spend time with her and arnt using the hobby to ignire her she souldnt care 

and my wife lost the right to make fun of my hobbys the minute she bought her dark eldar battle force


----------



## frozenlake (Jun 28, 2011)

my son got into it and so did i to share interest, my wife thinks its great. 

She has 18 handbags.....


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

All my relationships (GF or wannabe GF) did know that i´m geek and like wargames mainly...

1st girlfriend from university; knew that i played Magic TG and other games, she gave me my very fist heroclix booster and everytime she travels europe/eeuu she brought me some Warhammer fantasy stuff. She also played some RPG with my friends. 

2nd girlfriend; first we were friends and she learned RPG and deep boargaming; help me to paint some miniatures, go with me to 40k games and also helped me with deployment and pick up things after playing. she played a little but didn´t get rules well, never game me 40k but helped a lot with gaming.

3rd girlfriend-wife; when i was dating her i shared time gaming, taking a coffee or going to the movies then i went to play, she tried to paint, never game me a sigle 40k stuff, never tried to play a thing just wii , gave me my first child, bothers about lots of gaming dedication and about playing at our place. Need lots of diplomacy to keep on in my hobbie. 

I don´t wanna a new girlfriend or relationship... because is a downhill to me and then she would want me to sell stuff or something bizarre. 

But always proud of my hobbie, i always told girls that if they rather that i spend time and money on Drinking, Gambling or other Womans? or that i spend a whole weekend with other nerdy guys playing with plastic soldiers and drinking lots of coke with snacks?.... Hope they take with rationality.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I actually saw a guy in the shop a few weeks ago with whom I presume was either his new European girlfriend or his sister who'd been living away from quite some time (I'm thinking the former) and she was having a game with him. I think if a girl is mature enough, she'll accept it or maybe even give it a go; they must realize everybody has something.


----------

